# Salad bowl from black cherry



## David813 (Jul 11, 2017)

13" bowl from a fallen cherry tree that fell a couple months ago. I want to sign the bottoms of my bowls what is a good burner that is easy to write with any suggestions? I have a cheap wal mart one but not very satisfied with it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2017)

I can turn you a pen to sign it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I can turn you a pen to sign it



He needs one that will work...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 11, 2017)

Beautiful piece of cherry ... well done

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice looking bowl too.

I think Colin has a good burner he does his with. I cant remember off hand which one. But it has a ball tip....

@Schroedc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 11, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice looking bowl too.
> 
> I think Colin has a good burner he does his with. I cant remember off hand which one. But it has a ball tip....
> 
> @Schroedc



The one I use came form Michaels craft years ago. I've also used a cheap radio shack soldering iron with the tip ground a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David813 (Jul 11, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> He needs one that will work...


Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice bowl!

I have a Colwood burner that is very nice to use. Not very cheap to get and the tips arent either but its nice. Also none of that means I know how to use it worth a crap... Ive done sone very expensive stipplingwith it and spelt my name a couple times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a laser engraverbut you can't use it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David813 (Jul 11, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I have a laser engraverbut you can't use it


Then u can't use my new lathe and bandsaw

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 11, 2017)

David813 said:


> Then u can't use my new lathe and bandsaw


Can I use the old lathe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David813 (Jul 11, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Can I use the old lathe


Maybe if u quit creeping my post. Do u ever work?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 11, 2017)

David813 said:


> Maybe if u quit creeping my post. Do u ever work?



He has a job greeting people at walmart....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Not if he let any critters sneak in!



> *Walmart greeter, 88, who worked at the company for eight years is fired for failing to stop a wild turkey entering the store*
> 
> *Bob Tallinger, 88, had worked at a Wisconsin Walmart as a greeter for 8 years*
> *He was fired last week after a wild turkey wandered in and out of the store in May*
> ...



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4418536/Walmart-greeter-fired-turkey-wanders-store.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Jul 12, 2017)

David813 said:


> Maybe if u quit creeping my post. Do u ever work?


I did work one time but I didn't like it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 12, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> He has a job greeting people at walmart....


So I can kick out people like you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 12, 2017)

That's fine. When you get home this evening. Go check your wood pile. Paxton just stole some of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2017)

Tclem said:


> That's fine. When you get home this evening. Go check your wood pile. Paxton just stole some of it



He even has his kid working. Isn't there any child labor laws down there?


----------



## Tclem (Jul 12, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> He even has his kid working. Isn't there any child labor laws down there?


Yes. The laws state the kid must work to feed his daddy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2017)

That's a beauty!

I've got a razortip burner with the small ball tip pen... works great for signing stuff.

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/142/4020/Razertip-SK-Pyrographic-Burner

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/143/790/Razertip-Pyrographic-Pen-Ball-Tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 12, 2017)

I got a fine tip sharpie, that cost $147 less than that!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David813 (Jul 14, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I got a fine tip sharpie, that cost $147 less than that!


That's what I'm talking about


----------



## David813 (Jul 14, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> I've got a razortip burner with the small ball tip pen... works great for signing stuff.
> 
> ...


That looks nice that's what I'm actually looking for. Just may have to sell a couple bowls to pay for it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

